# DSPS is having a great sale



## llineb (Dec 8, 2011)

I just got a coupon from a local soap supply place and she is having 20% off until Christmas.  I thought I would share the good news because she already has great prices on her EO's(her Patchouli 16oz is $58.72 reg price).  Someone recommend her soap molds on this forum and I have 2 and just love them.  Here is the site...

http://www.diannassundries.com/Items.as ... %20Beeswax


----------



## LauraHoosier (Dec 8, 2011)

I love finding suppliers that are close to me. Faster shipping times, cheaper shipping and I get to help a small business get bigger   Added her to my suppliers list and I loved what I saw on her site.


----------



## judymoody (Dec 8, 2011)

I didn't see the 20% off on the site.  Is there a coupon code?  If there is, could you PM me?  Thanks!

Never mind, I found it.


----------



## llineb (Dec 8, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> I didn't see the 20% off on the site.  Is there a coupon code?  If there is, could you PM me?  Thanks!
> 
> Never mind, I found it.



http://www.diannas-sundries.com/eNewsle ... 07e447a70d

Just in case someone else has the same problem.


----------

